# My DIY bowpress.(with bow- a - style drawboard)



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Ok so this is just a mach up. just got the pieces cut, and wanted to just lay it out. My press is a mixture of the best presses and Ideas from some GREAT people on here. 

Gotta say first, Thanks to Gunner, Safari92, Ymurf and of course Bow- a - constrictor. They all gave me idea's and helped me in this build.

Ok so, here is my basic plans. its a crude drawing done is MS paint(all I got) but here is the "idea".

the press:









The standwhich will be built later)










Ok so here it is coming together(well actually just cut) I still have to square up all the metal, grind down my acme rod bolt(used a jack taken apart) get it welded..and painted. this is just to give yall and "idea"

This is just the bottom of the press. the next picture will be off the draw board part.










Draw board part. I am am using a 500 lbs deer hoist(self locking- it came with a gambril that wont be used) I am going to replace to the rope for something a little better as well. 










when we are welding there might be some modifications made. havent decided yet. I will keep this updated.


----------



## ruthless79 (Jan 1, 2011)

I am going to watch this closely. It maybe my next project.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

any suggestions on what rope to replace the nylon(or whatever it is- its plastic) with? cheap hopefully.


----------



## 70oldsracer (Oct 25, 2010)

codykrr said:


> any suggestions on what rope to replace the nylon(or whatever it is- its plastic) with? cheap hopefully.


How do you plan on holding the bow while using the draw board?


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

What's up with the masking tape on your tubing?


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

70oldsracer said:


> How do you plan on holding the bow while using the draw board?


+ 1


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok first, the masking tape was so I could make square cuts with the cut off wheel. so hope that answers that.

Also, if you notice from my Ms paint drawings(there silver circles- sorry no auto cad), on the caution bar there are sliders. on each slider there with be a 5/8 x 6 inch bolt welded on. I have already got my fingers, and these bolts plasti dipped. 

Basically, its going to work EXACTLY like the bow-a- constrictor press. except its on a linear press. yes, I took the idea...I am not ashamed to admit it. I wanted a bow-a but could not cought up a grand for the setup i wanted. not to bash them as its the best press out there(seen it first hand) but can afford it. poor folk got poor ways.

I didnt have the riser supports om in the picture. I will see about going and taking another with them "mached" up again.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so maybe so you will get an idea of how the draw board will work.

ok so this is a side view(crude drawing again-sorry). the black square on the bottom is the sliding piece that fits over the main press body. for the record.

so the top. I made the top section sliding. this way you can ensure you can get a straight pull instead of like " / " or like " \ " it will be straight up and down. also the whole draw board slides left and right on the main body so you can offset the draw if needed(kinda how some offset their winch 3 inches or so) for an accurate pull. 

in conjuction with the hoist I am using, I will also use a turnbuckle for those fine adjustments. 

here is a picture of this draw board attachment from the side.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so here it is laid out in my garage floor. hopefully you see my concept a little better without the tape, and adding the hardware.

ok so basically beside nut and locking screw placement this is essentially what its going to look like.










here you can see my caution bar setup a little better.










if not, this is the bolt that will act as a riser support. there whats going to hold the bow down while you draw it back. these are FULLY adjustable. the whole caution bar will go up and down. then the slides with the bolts go side to side.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

here is the 130lbs rated turnbuckle(should be more than enough for 60 -70 lbs bows. the hoist I am using can be adjusted in very minute increments, but just for those EXTRA fine tuning moments.










then here is the adjusting draw board top section. of course the eye bolt wont be like that lol...










I will be getting this thing welded HOPEFULLY this weekend! the only things left, is I need to cut my coat hanger rod, make the middle piece for the rod to go into(part of the finger assembly) get a better rope for the pully system. and paint after weld and cleanup! 

Then when I can I will built a stand. right now I have some 1/4 inch plate for feet to mount it to my work bench(which still isnt built!) haha.


----------



## M-Haywood (Mar 2, 2011)

Very nice!! I think I might just "borrow" your idea. Looks like it will be fantastic!


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Not "MY" idea by any means. I just combined the best of the best for a good price(so far with coat hangers and all I got less than 160 bucks in it)


----------



## Gunner7800 (Jul 11, 2007)

One suggestion. You might want to drill a hole in each one of the legs that the caution bar slides up and down on. That way you can move the bar to a repeatable position and turn your set screws INTO the holes. That will also keep the bar from sliding up when you have the bow drawn. MHO is I don't think just set screws would keep that bar from moving when you're pulling on a 70# bow.

Either that or move your caution bar up all the way against the main body of the press.

Just my $0.001


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great. My local shop uses the pully system also.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Gunner7800 said:


> One suggestion. You might want to drill a hole in each one of the legs that the caution bar slides up and down on. That way you can move the bar to a repeatable position and turn your set screws INTO the holes. That will also keep the bar from sliding up when you have the bow drawn. MHO is I don't think just set screws would keep that bar from moving when you're pulling on a 70# bow.
> 
> Either that or move your caution bar up all the way against the main body of the press.
> 
> Just my $0.001


already ahead of you. lol that was the plan, just havent got to the "making it happen" part yet. buddy thats going to weld it for me has the drill press.


----------



## traveling1253 (Oct 9, 2011)

What are you using for "fingers"?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

update!

Got most of it welded! Still need to make some bases for the finger assembly as the 1 1/4 tubing isnt wide enough for the adjustment screw on my "coat hangers" to be adjustable. so I am going to have to make a base assembly for it. also still need to make the feet for the bench mount(later I will build a stand for the whole thing). Also the draw board arm that goes straight up needs drilled for a locking pin. this way it can be taken off with ease.

going to be one heck of an awesome press!!! 










I will post more pics once it ALL done, painted, and with a bow in it!


----------



## bowfreak1970 (Mar 31, 2011)

You need to support the draw piece at the bottom or fatigue will eventually cause it to fail.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

If you would have read my post, you would have noticed I said, It still needed to be drilled for a clip pin or bolt. the draw attachment will not be down low like it is now. hence "not quite finished". there are still a few things needing the final touches.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Quick question. How long are you all making the rod the the "coat hooks" go on?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

no one can tell me how long the finger support rod is?


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Believe mine are 2.5".


----------



## Rich D (Jan 25, 2012)

Mine are 3 3/4" between R-clips


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks, I got the rods cut. tomorrow should(hopefully be getting painted) I got a 3 day week end! So Im hoping this and my work bench can get done!!! plus the half dozen other "projects" Ive been neglecting...love it when life gets hectic.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Well, Its 99.99% DONE! all thats left to do is build a stand for it.

I got the rope for the pulley changed out. got the whole thing painted it a blackish(looks almost like steel color) "hammered finish" from rustoleum(got it at wal mart)

using rubber bands right now to hold the fingers up, but am going to go to wal mart tomorrow and try and find something better. sorry for the not so awesome pics, but its kinda big and hard to fit all into a picture.










I went with a green and black rope.










here are my "coat hangers" being held up by rubber bands for now.










Now I just want to find a 6 inch "bowtech" sticker to go right on the draw board arm that slides against the main body.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

works like a DREAM! here is my bow at full draw using the draw board attachment! loving it! finally able to be 100% self reliant is great. Also, there are two ways to use this draw board. you can either A. use it like what I and fixing to show you, or B. slide the caution bar slider over and put the bolt on the throat of the grip. 



















The only down side I have found already, is I am going to have to get a "coat hanger" made specifically for bows with draw stops/pegs.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

BTW- thats in my garage...my walls indoors ARE NOT gross like that. just saying. haha


----------



## TuffGuy4hire (Apr 8, 2012)

nice brah


----------



## dw'struth (Mar 14, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## LvToHunt (May 10, 2011)

You're way ahead of me. Looks good though. What keeps the bar on the bottom left from flexing?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

The weld is strong. It aint flexing. I promise you that.


----------



## Dewayne Houk (Apr 20, 2012)

WHERE did u get the fingers


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Wont say...but ask around and you will receive....:wink:


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

ok so update. I just wanted to add a crappy video of this press is action. when the wife is home maybe I can have her video it better for me. but here is one of the draw board working.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

here is one of me using the press.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

Very nice! I was thinking of that type of drawboard, but it would simply be a post attached to a work bench and an eye bolt screwed into a floor joist to hold the hoist. It looks like you are using one hand to work the rope. Is it a slow enough action to protect against a dryfire if it gets away from you?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

yeah, I only had one hand(camera was in the other..lol) but since switching ropes it catches on the break mechanism on the deer hoist I use(which you can see in the video) VERY easily. if you go back you can see the original nylon or poly rope that came with my hoist and gambril setup. it was slick, and didnt want to catch the locking mechanism very easily(least not at 100lbs or less- I imagine it would work well with a 200lb deer though). but I switched to a better rope and it works wonderfull. I am in no fear of a dry fire, put it that way. if I was id stick and arrow in it. I have way to much wrapped into that invasion to let that happen.

one of the only things I need is another "coat hanger" specifically made for bows with a draw stop. On my bowtech assassin the gap between the draw stop, and the limb isnt big enough to allow me to press it without taking the stop off.


----------



## twistedmetall (Aug 3, 2012)

WOW I cant believe rubberbands worked LOL! nice job!! looks like it works great, What are you going to replace the rubberbands with?


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

not sure yet. rubber bands seem to work for now. so I might not change them. the only purpose they serve is to keep the fingers from falling forward. 

pleasr feel free to ask questions, or criticize. 

I want to build a stand for it now. but I got a hog hunt at the end of this month(unguided- in Arkansas) so my moneys wrapped up in that.


----------



## twistedmetall (Aug 3, 2012)

Ok, my bad eye see how its secured now, is that how you adjust the finger angle by twisting and untwisting the botls in back of the fingers?


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

twistedmetall said:


> WOW I cant believe rubberbands worked LOL! nice job!! looks like it works great, What are you going to replace the rubberbands with?


I've used rubber bands exactly like that for about 1 1/2 years.  

I thought it would be just a temporary thing too, but they work well and are cheap to replace. I doubt that I'll ever change to something else.

Allen


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

twistedmetall said:


> Ok, my bad eye see how its secured now, is that how you adjust the finger angle by twisting and untwisting the botls in back of the fingers?


yes, finger angle is adjusted by screwing the bolts on the fingers.


----------



## aljburk (Jan 6, 2007)

tag


----------



## Unicron (Nov 26, 2012)

Great looking press, but I must say $160 is still quite a bit of cash. Not expensive for such a press/drawboard, but I expected it could have been done cheaper.

Well, about time for me to try and make something similar, might be back with questions later on.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

May do something like that with mine. Maybe with a boat winch. Your press looks good. Best money I ever spent was on a good press.


----------

